# green tree frog help?



## funkyfairy84 (Jan 8, 2013)

ok, need a bit of help..... seems i have 2 green tree frogs that are living in my toilet *lol* thats fine with me, but i'd like to give them the option of a nicer home or hiding place thru the day. Any indoor plants or things that i could have in there that they might like? They are wild so i dont want to put them in a tank and leave them free to go about as they please. One is huge and the other quite a bit smaller, that one seems to look a bit beaten up tonight :cry: any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, i've never had anything reptile-ish before so i know nothing. Thanks!


----------



## kankryb (Jan 8, 2013)

The smaller one could be the male ?
any plant with large leafs will give them a resting/hiding place


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 9, 2013)

They are there because it provides an ideal environment for them. It very well sheltered, humid and with ready access to water and probably pretty quiet most of he day. You can try putting together a whole bunch of potted pants and recycle crate with aquarium gravel, water and emergent plants. But I reckon it is odds on, they will choose the dunny. What I would suggest is that you relocate both to the nearest body of water and let nature take its course. You try the above first but don’t be surprised if they don’t stick there during the day.

Blue


----------



## Chris (Jan 9, 2013)

Leave them be, they're obviously content.... wish I had them in my toilet.... then again they probably wouldn't survive


----------



## funkyfairy84 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have no prob with them living in the loo *lol* just have to be awake enough to move them when you do the middle of the night dash! They are part of the family now, Thanks for the help!


----------



## Umbral (Jan 9, 2013)

At my parents farm they had one in the loo until they moved house, it lived there for over a year without an issue so I guess what I'm saying is of you dont mind them then leave them be. At least you won't have mozzies biting your bum lol.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 9, 2013)

It is not the mozzies that are the problem. It's that wet sticky hand on your private parts when you least expect it. Guaranteed to get the adrenalin flowing and you functioning at 110%, irrespective of how half-asleep you previously were.

Blue


----------



## funkyfairy84 (Jan 10, 2013)

*lmao* yeah i always make sure i know where they're at! i have been known at night to scoop them out if they are sitting in the water, and during the day the big one sits up under the rim and you only see a leg when you flush. Last night i was sitting in the loungeroom watching tv and she hopped her way across the carpet and out onto the balcony! bit like hi! im goin to catch some bugs bye! it was quite cute! and yes today she's back i the loo so that must be a regular thing that happens..... now i must remember to turn the lights on so i dont step on her!


----------



## Cypher69 (Jan 10, 2013)

Bluetongue1 said:


> It's that wet sticky hand on your private parts when you least expect it.
> Blue



Uummm...frogs don't have wet...sticky hands. Much less go grabbing for your privates late at night.
I really think you should call the cops.:?


----------



## rvcasa (Jan 29, 2013)

funkyfairy84 said:


> ok, need a bit of help..... seems i have 2 green tree frogs that are living in my toilet *lol* thats fine with me, but i'd like to give them the option of a nicer home or hiding place thru the day. Any indoor plants or things that i could have in there that they might like? They are wild so i dont want to put them in a tank and leave them free to go about as they please. One is huge and the other quite a bit smaller, that one seems to look a bit beaten up tonight :cry: any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, i've never had anything reptile-ish before so i know nothing. Thanks!



They are not reptiles, but amphibians eh, eh... 

In some states its against the law to move them from their habitat (ie your back yard or dunny to a neighbours' etc) check w/ local authorities. 

They love bromeliads and others in same family. 

Different size animals should not be together (inside same enclosure), as big ones eat the small ones.- Unless theyre female (usually larger) and male. 

Arent you a lucky one!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

